
India restores internet in Kashmir after 7 months of blackout - praveenscience
https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2020/03/india-restores-internet-kashmir-7-months-blackout-200305053858356.html
======
eddhead
And there have been no deaths or major riots since the ban, perhaps this was
an effective way to control the situation during the change of guard. Now it's
back to normal and the Kashmir economy is right on track, integrating with the
rest of India.

------
rasengan
We need to take this as a lesson and build redundant networks from mesh to
satellite and so on.

I can’t even imagine having no internet for 7 months.

